# demande d'aide svp.. infuse pro et synology



## jeje434 (21 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous

Depuis peu j'utilise l'apple tv 4k.
J'ai installé infuse pro.

Sur mon nas, j'ai crée un dossier partagé où j'ai mis mes vidéos.

Mon iphone les trouve bien mais pas l'apple tv. La bibiotheque n'affiche aucune vidéo

Vous avez un tuto pour parametrer l'apple tv avec un synology?

merci par avance


----------



## edenpulse (21 Décembre 2019)

Il faut ajouter les dossiers partagés a Infuse, se connecter à ton NAS avec tes identifiants...


----------



## jeje434 (21 Décembre 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> Il faut ajouter les dossiers partagés a Infuse, se connecter à ton NAS avec tes identifiants...


Bonjour et merci pour ton aide .

ce que je fais :
- sur mon nas j ai crée un dossier vidéo 
- sur infuse j ajoute l accès à ce dossier en mettant mes identifiants nas .
Le dossier Video s affiche bien mais la bibliothèque est pas visible ..


----------



## alexandre90maty (1 Janvier 2020)

C'est exactement ça ! Moi j'ai créé un dossier VIDEOS partagé, dans lequel j'ai fais mes sous fichier films,  série, spectacle...

D'ailleurs j'en profite pour te demander car je suis pareil que toi NAS synologie DS215j + Apple TV 4K : si jamais tu sais pourquoi des fichiers apparaissent sur l'apple TV du style "The 100" apparait à l'écran comme "SDGMLK4331" et 2ème question, je n'arrive pas a afficher toutes les jaquettes des dossiers de mes séries.. vu que c'est pas comme dans les films ou l'on peut éditer pour trouver le film...

si jamais tu sais


----------

